# Problema con la pantalla de un tv Sony



## MERCURIO (Mar 19, 2006)

hola, el problema principal de este televisor es que la aparecieron unas manchas de color verde violeta y hartos colores masa los costados al parecer son de los parlantes y tb tiene que haber afectado que estuvo con un video grabador encima por harto tiempo. Mi pregunta es si esas manchas se pueden eliminar, gracias por su cooperacion


----------



## tecnigroup (Mar 19, 2006)

usa un desmagnetizador


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2006)

En efecto, el problema es debido a que se ha creado sobre la superficie de la pantalla zonas que han cambiado el sentido de la magnetización, lo que ocasiona  una falta de convergencia en los tres rayos que envía el cañón. 

Esta peculiaridad se soluciona sometiendo a la pantalla a una fuente de campo electromagnético.

Te dejo el enlace donde podrás encontrar la forma de construir esta fuente

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/desmag.htm

Saludos.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 16, 2009)

hola amigos del foro tengo un problema con un televisor marca sony de 21 pulgadas
el modelo es: KV-21RS10, el problema es que tiene audio normal, alumbra la pantalla pero de un color rojo con unas pequeñas lineas blancas horizontales, cual puede ser el problema. 
soy onesto aun no e revisado el tv pero queria sugerencias a ver por donde empiezo, gracias, cualquier comentario sera bienvenido.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 16, 2009)

Las lineas están por toda la pantalla, o sólo en algunos sitios?


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 19, 2009)

si las lineas son blancas y estan por toda la pantalla al igual que el color rojo...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 19, 2009)

Buff, nosé.. pueden ser mil cosas...
¿La TV tiene entrada de vídeo o solo antena?
Si puedes conecta un vídeo o algo a la tele a ver si se ve bien.
Descartaremos el sistema de RF...
Lo mismo es que tiene demasiado color


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 21, 2009)

probare con eso, gracias por tu ayuda..

esperen comentearios muy pronto.


----------



## RaFFa (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola. perdonen por mi intromision de esta manera....pero seguramente no vayas obtener ninguna solucion metiendole una señal de video....ese problema me suena (por experiencia propia) que esta por la parte del flyback....prueba reajustando el G2 del flyback y si aun asi no varia para nada la imagen tendrias que testear los componentes asociados a la excitacion del flyback...y asi aun asi sigue sin responder...probaria con un flyback nuevo. espero haber ayudado de algo...y si no he podido ayudar pues....todos los dias se aprende algo no?. Un saludo


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 21, 2009)

gracias de todas formas...
para no segir a ciegas, boy a ponerme manos a la obra para poder darles mas detalles mas exactos.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 21, 2009)

gracias de todas formas...
para no segir a ciegas, boy a ponerme manos a la obra para poder darles detalles mas exactos.


----------



## jomaza (Jul 22, 2009)

Comparto la idea de RaFFa, me inclino por comenzar a ajustar el G2 del Flay.


----------



## djtalo (Jun 2, 2010)

saludos tengo problemas con un tv sony TRINITRON KV-21RS20C/7 SE VEN MANCHAS CIRCULARES DE COLORES , es decir se ven los tres colores pero en franjas circulares como tipo arcoiris intente con desmagnetizarlo pero no resulto , que podria ser si alguin me puede ayudar porfa


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 2, 2010)

¿Sufrió algún tipo de golpe durante el cataclismo?


----------



## djtalo (Jun 2, 2010)

gracias por responder.....le cuento la verdad es que  la tv me la trajeron antes del cataclismo. no tegno mucha informacion de como ocurrio la falla pero viendola bien tiene evidencia de haber sido golpeada , que podria ser la falla ya le revise todo y todo esta electricamente normal, otra cosa que note es que al retire el yugo para revisralo la probe con el yugo fuera de su posicion exacta .cuando muevo el yugo la image se mueve junto con el yugo pero las manchas se mantienen en el mismo lugar de la pantalla ademas la  pantalla tiene el borde superior corrido osea ni moviendo el yugo la imagen puede cubrir ese borde superior en la pantalla que ademas esta inclinado es como si algo cubriera internamente ese borde,


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 3, 2010)

Lo imaginé. Se deformó la máscara de sombra (va dentro de la pantalla) porque seguramente se cayó de trompa al suelo, quizá desde que altura. La falla no tiene arreglo, a menos que puedas conseguir un TRC de reemplazo usado en buen estado. Si no, el arreglo no saldrá a cuenta.


Aquí te dejo la imagen de como se ve un TV con la máscara deformada:


----------



## su35 (Jun 3, 2010)

hola disculpa la intromision; pero creo que hammer facer tiene razon tu problema es pantalla no queda otra.


----------



## djtalo (Jun 3, 2010)

muchas gracias por su aporte , ya me imaginaba que la pantalla podria estar lastimada en todo caso la manchas que tiene la mia son muchos mas notorias que las de la foto mi tv las tiene en todo la pantalla y no solo en las esquinas . almenos el sintonizador me servira ya que tenia otra que le faltaba el sointonizador , muchas gracias por su tiempo , saludos ,,, pasando a otro tema alguno sabe como poder copiar un micro atmel que este bloqueado?


----------



## alexander1984 (May 3, 2017)

Hola a todos, tengo un TV a color con pantalla TRC, hace unos días le salió una ´mancha´ en una ezquina me sugirieron que le acercara un iman para que se la quitara, en realidad lo que pasó fue que se regaron los colores por toda la pantalla luego de varios untentos fallidos logré arreglarla más o menos, pero aún tiene problemas con los colores y persisten muchas manchas opacas y no quisiera volver a intentar con el iman. Si me pudieran sugerir otra forma!!!! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2017)

Si lo hacés con un imán , medio de lejos y lo vas rotando . . . 

Tenés que construirte una bobina desmagnetizadora , lee en los post sobre el mismo problema que describen cómo la construyeron.

A veces usan una desmagnetizadore de tv con algún transformador para alimentarlas o algún capacitor serie .

En general , luego de encenderlo y apagarlo varias veces en lapsos de 1 minuto , deberían desaparecer solas


----------



## alexander1984 (May 3, 2017)

Tengo miedo probar nuevamente con el iman pues ya comenté como salió la primera vez. Leí también que con una pistola de soldar se logra desmagnetizar, probaré con eso y comento


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2017)

Pero no pistola de aire caliente  , sino la que calienta el alambrecito


----------



## alexander1984 (May 3, 2017)

Si claro de la que utilizo para sodar con estaño, espero tener mejor resultado con ella que con el iman


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2017)

Igual no te asustes , esas manchas siempre tienen reparación , se mpueden crear y borrar cuantas veces quieras . . . salvo cuando provienen de un problema del tubo


----------

